# 600 volt service



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Most of the 600 volt services I have worked on are around 600... might be 575, might be 625... In general I would say that the voltage here is pretty steady because a 600 volt service is a standard distribution voltage and there is not a lot of consumers using it in the big picture.

Now 5440 or whatever it is that feed our 120 / 240 residential grid is a different story... you get voltages all over the place.

Cheers
John


----------

